# Epson WF-3640 Scan to computer issue



## SimL

I've installed and connected the WF-3640 by WiFi and the printing works great from the computer and smartphone. The problem I have is scanning to computer. I've installed Epson Event Manager. The option for scanning to the computer works after I re-boot the computer and the option only lasts for about 3 minutes. After it goes to "Last Used" as an option and if I choose this option error message comes up as "Communication Error. Check if the computer is connected". I've also tried re-installing the printer with no success.


----------



## Neurad1

Curious if you ever resolved this issue....I'm having the same problem with my 3640 among other network glitches.


----------



## wsia2387

I also have this problem. Any solutions to this problem?


----------



## brossmatt

Just bought the same model and facing the same issue as the others.
Anybody tried to get in touch with EPSON's help desk?


----------



## wsia2387

I was able to fix this issue. Go to Epson website and download the Event Manager Utility v3.10.42 for your printer. 

Then open Epson Event Manager. Under the "Button Settings", change the "Scan to PC" and "Scan to PDF" to your desired folder or open the "Make Job Settings" and edit the Target Folder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## af4k

This didn't help at all. I have been struggling with htis for days. Epson is difficult to reach, and I can;t scan important documents with htis doggone WF-4630. I have tried many things... VERY disappointed!



wsia2387 said:


> I was able to fix this issue. Go to Epson website and download the Event Manager Utility v3.10.42 for your printer.
> 
> Then open Epson Event Manager. Under the "Button Settings", change the "Scan to PC" and "Scan to PDF" to your desired folder or open the "Make Job Settings" and edit the Target Folder.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## JimE

Usually when I see this issue it's when the printer is connected via wifi. A direct computer connection or having the printer connected to the network via ethernet usually don't have this issue.


----------



## Handsome Prints

I have the same issue with my WF-3540. I can scan from the Epson Scan Utility software but not from the control panel of the printer. At the top of:
https://epson.com/Support/Printers/...SPT_C11CC31201?review-filter=Windows+7+64-bit

it says "If you want to scan directly from your model's control panel, be sure to install the ICA Scanner Driver in addition to the Event Manager Utility."

In my case, I believe this is the fix (I'm trying it now). Hope this helps.


----------



## Handsome Prints

OK, so in my case I can confirm that installing the Epson Event Manager Utility enabled me to scan from the control panel (make sure to allow the firewall exception near the end of the setup). Of course if you already have it installed, this won't solve the problem for you. Check your Epson Software folder under Start Menu -> All Programs for Event Manager to see if you have it installed.


----------

